# Time to raise rates: Gas prices just went up 30 cents a gallon



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

That's bad enough for me; it's really gotta suck for all those people doing X with their vans & SUVs


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Fuel in SC was around $2.15... up .30c would make it $2.45...... which is what it already is up here in the northeast... based on my 20 gallon tank, if it goes up here 30 cents? that's an extra $6 bucks per fill up.... I'm not worried about 6 bucks.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> Fuel in SC was around $2.15... up .30c would make it $2.45...... which is what it already is up here in the northeast... based on my 20 gallon tank, if it goes up here 30 cents? that's an extra $6 bucks per fill up.... I'm not worried about 6 bucks.


First of all, your figures are not correct for my area.

Secondly, bully for you.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I assume "sc" in your location is means South Carolina. If I am wrong? I apologize. An easy gas buddy search of current average prices in that state as of last night? Gives me $2.16.... I sometimes don't understand when people complain about fuel prices. From 2011-2014 fuel was over $1 more per gallon than it is now. Even if gas went up 50 cents? That's only $10 a fill up. I did not mean to upset you. But in my mind? There are more things in life to worry about then $10.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> I assume "sc" in your location is means South Carolina. If I am wrong? I apologize. An easy gas buddy search of current average prices in that state as of last night? Gives me $2.16.... I sometimes don't understand when people complain about fuel prices. From 2011-2014 fuel was over $1 more per gallon than it is now. Even if gas went up 50 cents? That's only $10 a fill up. I did not mean to upset you. But in my mind? There are more things in life to worry about then $10.
> 
> View attachment 153318


Do you think I don't know what gas prices are at the gas station down the street from me? Jfc. Why are you even arguing about this. Now go away, you insufferable pedant.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I'm not arguing, nor am I an "Insufferable pedant" now that's the 2nd time you've called me a name, yet I'm the bully? you put up a post about rising gas costs for the whole world to see and respond to. I just merely added my 2 cents worth. which by the way? Isn't that the point of a forum? And subsequently also the reason you started this post?

No I don't know what your price of gas down the street from you is, Nor did I say you don't. I merely looked up the state average you live in and used it as context for a different point of view than yours. what name will you call me now?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> I'm not arguing, nor am I an "Insufferable pedant" now that's the 2nd time you've called me a name, yet I'm the bully? you put up a post about rising gas costs for the whole world to see and respond to. I just merely added my 2 cents worth. which by the way? Isn't that the point of a forum? And subsequently also the reason you started this post?
> 
> No I don't know what your price of gas down the street from you is, Nor did I say you don't. I merely looked up the state average you live in and used it as context for a different point of view than yours. what name will you call me now?


Dude, do you really not know what the phrase "bully for you" means? Maybe you should have googled that before you wasted time looking up gas prices for a state where you don't live or work.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Never heard of bully for you. Judging by your reaction to me, it sounds like its nothing but a sarcastic response any way. As for wasting my time looking up gas prices? It doesn't matter where I live , or you for that matter. 30 cents isn't the end of the world, as my math reflects. let me know when it goes up $1

The true waste of time was responding to this thread... I see I'm the only one gullible enough to do so.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

If gas costs go up by $0.30 and your car gets 30 mpg, the cost to drive goes up by $0.01 per mile.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Price gouging gas stations. Lock the owners up!


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

KellyC said:


> That's bad enough for me; it's really gotta suck for all those people doing X with their vans & SUVs


That wont make a difference. They didn't raise them before and I'm sure they wont this time as well.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KellyC said:


> That's bad enough for me; it's really gotta suck for all those people doing X with their vans & SUVs


Like that song from Bachman Turner Overdrive (BTO) "You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet". Capitalizing on catastrophes is the American way. There was a Best Buy in Houston today that sold a case of water for $42.



KellyC said:


> Do you think I don't know what gas prices are at the gas station down the street from me? Jfc. Why are you even arguing about this. Now go away, you insufferable pedant.


Watch the RBOB price in the Stock Market. RBOB jumped $.071 today alone.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Like that song from Bachman Turner Overdrive (BTO) "You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet". Capitalizing on catastrophes is the American way. There was a Best Buy in Houston today that sold a case of water for $42.


I'd rather hear, "Taking care of business."

If water was selling for $40/cs in Houston and $10/cs in Dallas, how long before entrepreneurs inundated the Houston market with clean water?
If the price of water was capped at $10/cs, how many Dallasians would make the trip?

In addition, the high price would decrease hoarding. The high price wouldn't last long due to the increased supply.

It's the work that we avoid, and we're all self-employed. We love to work at nothing all day


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

bsliv said:


> I'd rather hear, "Taking care of business."
> 
> If water was selling for $40/cs in Houston and $10/cs in Dallas, how long before entrepreneurs inundated the Houston market with clean water?


I'm sure it'll be reported that Best Buy, an electronics store doesn't have case pricing on water and sold the water at single bottled price 24 times. It's the water you get in the cooler at the checkout stand when you're waiting in line for a cashier. I'm sure the price was already programmed in their store computer and can't be changed.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

FedEx is currently charging a 4.0% fuel surcharge, UPS is charging 5.0%. I have no doubt that these percentages will increase next week once a thorough assessment of the damage to the refineries is made and an ETA for when they will be back online is announced.

It doesnt matter whether the vehicle you drive gets 1mpg, 10mpg, or 100mpg - a .25-.30 per gallon jump in fuel prices affects us all. Obviously someone who drives a Toyota Prius hybrid will be less effected by a fuel price increase than someone who drives a Cadillac Escalade will, but we all will pay more for fuel.

Pizza deliveries, taxi companies, UPS & FedEx all raise their rates when fuel prices increase, Uber should do so as well.

Uber should immediately institute a temporary nationwide fuel surcharge of 5% on all rides, with 100% pass through to the drivers. If a passenger pays $20 for a ride, they should be charged $1 for a fuel surcharge, with all of that $1 charge going to the driver.

Doing so would not only decrease the burden on the drivers who have to bear the cost of rising fuel prices, but would also demonstrate a commitment to improving relations with the drivers - something that has been touted as part of the "180 Days Of Change".

(BTW - "Roll On Down The Highway". The addition of Blair Thornton as co-lead guitarist allowed BTO to improve their music.)


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> Never heard of bully for you. Judging by your reaction to me, it sounds like its nothing but a sarcastic response any way. As for wasting my time looking up gas prices? It doesn't matter where I live , or you for that matter. 30 cents isn't the end of the world, as my math reflects. let me know when it goes up $1
> 
> The true waste of time was responding to this thread... I see I'm the only one gullible enough to do so.


If you're gonna essentially call people liars, you really shouldn't snivel when they take umbrage.

I agree that you wasted your time responding to me. Don't let it happen again.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> FedEx is currently charging a 4.0% fuel surcharge, UPS is charging 5.0%. I have no doubt that these percentages will increase next week once a thorough assessment of the damage to the refineries is made and an ETA for when they will be back online is announced.
> 
> It doesnt matter whether the vehicle you drive gets 1mpg, 10mpg, or 100mpg - a .25-.30 per gallon jump in fuel prices affects us all. Obviously someone who drives a Toyota Prius hybrid will be less effected by a fuel price increase than someone who drives a Cadillac Escalade will, but we all will pay more for fuel.
> 
> ...


If they were to do that than they should just as quickly lower the surcharge when fuel prices go down even to a negative surcharge taken entirely from the driver if fuel prices were to ever go below this starting point.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my town gas is usually around $2.80 to $3.10 a gallon.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

bsliv said:


> If gas costs go up by $0.30 and your car gets 30 mpg, the cost to drive goes up by $0.01 per mile.


Another way to look at that would be:

I make $200 from a tank of gas that costs me $35.

Gas has risen here today by 50cent per gallon.

So now to make that $200 it costs $43 to fill the tank.

So instead of $165 per tank I now make $157.

And the price increase in gas has not peaked yet.

As for those who say that 2 years ago gas was more than $1 more per gallon - in the Atlanta market at the time the Uber rate was $1 per mile - now it is just $0.75 per mile.

Need a 33% increase for that to be equal with what it was 2 years ago.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> In my town gas is usually around $2.80 to $3.10 a gallon.


Geez ... I hope your rates are high.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If they were to do that than they should just as quickly lower the surcharge when fuel prices go down even to a negative surcharge taken entirely from the driver if fuel prices were to ever go below this starting point.


If the price of fuel goes down, the surcharge should go down or be eliminated completely if the price of fuel drops below the historical EIA weekly average.

In reality, if the price of fuel goes low and stays low, then the company lowers rates. This doesn't happen because the initial figure used to calculate a fuel surcharge is set so low based upon OPIS data, that the surcharge will never be completely eliminated - unless the price of a barrel of crude oil drops to unprecedented lows.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> If the price of fuel goes down, the surcharge should go down or be eliminated completely if the price of fuel drops below the historical EIA weekly average.
> 
> In reality, if the price of fuel goes low and stays low, then the company lowers rates. This doesn't happen because the initial figure used to calculate a fuel surcharge is set so low based upon OPIS data, that the surcharge will never be completely eliminated - unless the price of a barrel of crude oil drops to unprecedented lows.


It has been my experience that companies are quick to raise surcharges for fuel but very slow to lower said surcharge especially if the company can pocket the profit. Uber very well might lower the surcharge but raise their upfront pricing so that the driver would get less but they receive more and the passenger pays what they have been with no adjustment for the decrease in fuel price for the customer.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Up 50 cents now.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Its crazy how many people are on here arguing against their own self interest. Of course we should get more money when gas prices are higher. Even if its only a $10 par tank, that's over $50 per week out of your pocket. I would rather keep the $50 than give it to the gas station. If you're that casual about your income then how about sending me 10% of your pay each week?

Gas prices are about to go up a lot, especially here in the south:

http://www.wral.com/southern-gasoline-pipeline-to-shut-down-due-to-harvey/16917664/


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Hogg said:


> Its crazy how many people are on here arguing against their own self interest. Of course we should get more money when gas prices are higher. Even if its only a $10 par tank, that's over $50 per week out of your pocket. I would rather keep the $50 than give it to the gas station. If you're that casual about your income then how about sending me 10% of your pay each week?
> 
> Gas prices are about to go up a lot, especially here in the south:
> 
> http://www.wral.com/southern-gasoline-pipeline-to-shut-down-due-to-harvey/16917664/


WOW you fill your tank 5 times a week??? If I was doing this to put food on my table? Yeah I'd be pissed. But since I'm not? I'm not going to lose sleep over $20 a week..... If that.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber and Lyft are trash and so is our society for allowing them to exist.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Hogg said:


> Its crazy how many people are on here arguing against their own self interest. Of course we should get more money when gas prices are higher. Even if its only a $10 par tank, that's over $50 per week out of your pocket. I would rather keep the $50 than give it to the gas station. If you're that casual about your income then how about sending me 10% of your pay each week?
> 
> Gas prices are about to go up a lot, especially here in the south:
> 
> http://www.wral.com/southern-gasoline-pipeline-to-shut-down-due-to-harvey/16917664/


I never cease to be amazed at the bootlickers & corporate apologists on some of these threads


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Gas went from $2.09 yesterday to $3.99, half the gas stations are empty right now in my area. There is no real shortage, there's plenty of gas but between the logistics of getting them to the stations and the hysteria that is causing people to buy 3-4 times more fuel (bringing 10 gas cans with them to fill up) gas stations are running low too quickly without the ability to get filled back up as that is set on a schedule.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Gas went from $2.09 yesterday to $3.99, half the gas stations are empty right now in my area. There is no real shortage, there's plenty of gas but between the logistics of getting them to the stations and the hysteria that is causing people to buy 3-4 times more fuel (bringing 10 gas cans with them to fill up) gas stations are running low too quickly without the ability to get filled back up as that is set on a schedule.


This is exactly why Uber needs to institute a temporary fuel surcharge.

Expecting a driver to absorb a 91% increase in the cost of doing business is unconscionable!


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> This is exactly why Uber needs to institute a temporary fuel surcharge.
> 
> Expecting a driver to absorb a 91% increase in the cost of doing business is unconscionable!


And if they don't, there's no better time for drivers to go offline. Or perhaps the city or other emergency agency could subsidize the drivers in order to keep low cost transportation available in a time of crisis.

Sit home and watch the map. Wait for a surge large enough to cover the additional expense. Is the DFW forum section exploding?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Gas went from $2.09 yesterday to $3.99, half the gas stations are empty right now in my area. There is no real shortage, there's plenty of gas but between the logistics of getting them to the stations and the hysteria that is causing people to buy 3-4 times more fuel (bringing 10 gas cans with them to fill up) gas stations are running low too quickly without the ability to get filled back up as that is set on a schedule.


$3.99, ouch!


----------



## RIDE (Aug 24, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> This is exactly why Uber needs to institute a temporary fuel surcharge.
> 
> Expecting a driver to absorb a 91% increase in the cost of doing business is unconscionable!


Or you could just let drivers set their own rates...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RIDE said:


> Or you could just let drivers set their own rates...


Sidecar tried that. You can sign up for them, except, they went out of business.

You think there's a race to the bottom with Uber competing with Lyft, imagine the race to the bottom when you have to compete with the 200 Uber drivers in your 2 mile radius. Lol. There will always be someone more desperate than you that'll do it for less.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

There are many reasons a company will fail. That does not mean that their pricing structure was wrong.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

KellyC said:


> That's bad enough for me; it's really gotta suck for all those people doing X with their vans & SUVs


These guys in the forum are not real drivers. If they were real drivers , they would know how much the price is and how painful to pay close to $3/ gallon in Florida which I am paying now.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

bsliv said:


> And if they don't, there's no better time for drivers to go offline. Or perhaps the city or other emergency agency could subsidize the drivers in order to keep low cost transportation available in a time of crisis.
> 
> Sit home and watch the map. Wait for a surge large enough to cover the additional expense. Is the DFW forum section exploding?


Uber is giving out free rides to anyone going to/from a shelter, what are they doing for the drivers that are providing these rides?



rembrandt said:


> These guys in the forum are not real drivers. If they were real drivers , they would know how much the price is and how painful to pay close to $3/ gallon in Florida which I am paying now.


I'm about to go pay $2.89/gallon for 93-octane - up .45 since Monday. This will mean an extra $11.25 out of pocket expense for me. I will have to do two, maybe three, more rides just to recoup the additional expense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> This is exactly why Uber needs to institute a temporary fuel surcharge.
> 
> Expecting a driver to absorb a 91% increase in the cost of doing business is unconscionable!


Thats Uber !
UNCONSCIONABLE !

UNSUSTAINABLE !

Better get the Pitchforks & Torches

While you have enough fuel for the torches . . .



KellyC said:


> Do you think I don't know what gas prices are at the gas station down the street from me? Jfc. Why are you even arguing about this. Now go away, you insufferable pedant.





Buddywannarideagain said:


> Price gouging gas stations. Lock the owners up!


Yes !
To the rack with them !

After we burn Uber at the Stake !



Spotscat said:


> FedEx is currently charging a 4.0% fuel surcharge, UPS is charging 5.0%. I have no doubt that these percentages will increase next week once a thorough assessment of the damage to the refineries is made and an ETA for when they will be back online is announced.
> 
> It doesnt matter whether the vehicle you drive gets 1mpg, 10mpg, or 100mpg - a .25-.30 per gallon jump in fuel prices affects us all. Obviously someone who drives a Toyota Prius hybrid will be less effected by a fuel price increase than someone who drives a Cadillac Escalade will, but we all will pay more for fuel.
> 
> ...


You are speaking of REAL companies !

We are talking about Uber here!



Donshonda said:


> Never heard of bully for you. Judging by your reaction to me, it sounds like its nothing but a sarcastic response any way. As for wasting my time looking up gas prices? It doesn't matter where I live , or you for that matter. 30 cents isn't the end of the world, as my math reflects. let me know when it goes up $1
> 
> The true waste of time was responding to this thread... I see I'm the only one gullible enough to do so.


Also appearing on David Bowies song " "Fame".
Bully for You is actually a British term . .


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Also appearing on David Bowies song " "Fame".
> Bully for You is actually a British term . .


Not to be confused with "bully beef" which is the UK equivalent of Spam.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

I did a ride yesterday. I got $10. Uber got $11. They don't even give a shit about their own rates. They'll charge pax whatever. Is Uber not the most slimy company ever. Hey new CEO - your mantra should be "ethical, ethical, ethical".


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Not to be confused with "bully beef" which is the UK equivalent of Spam.


You may find that is the Australian term for spam.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Theodore Roosevelt, who left his mark on so many facets of American life, also changed its language: his use of the adjective “bully” as an exclamation of commendation is the most singular example of his linguistic influence. Like Harding’s “normalcy” and Kennedy’s “vigor," the phrase with which Roosevelt begins a letter, “Bully for you” will forever be emblematic of his presidency.

TR also coined the term 'bully pulpit' as a term for the presidency.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Donshonda said:


> WOW you fill your tank 5 times a week??? If I was doing this to put food on my table? Yeah I'd be pissed. But since I'm not? I'm not going to lose sleep over $20 a week..... If that.


I fill my gas tank every day...first thing in the morning. It is often not bone dry, but before I leave Bridgeport at 6 AM I make sure that I am fully fueled... you never know when that first call in Norwalk, Darian, or Stamford will be an airport run.
Note: I generally spend 10 hours a day Ubering. As winter approaches I will expect to drop to 8 hrs. Night vision is not what it used to be....


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Today at Biscayne Blvd, Miami.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

That looks a lot like the signs at the British Petroleum stations 0n North Ave and Fairfield. At other stations Reg. is now $2.69 a gallon. I was lucky this morning, the Cumberland Farms near me was still selling regular at $2.39.

I absolutely agree with you.... the Public is primed to pay higher gas prices, no doubt higher oil prices when they bring their cats in for service. Uber needs to jump on the bandwagon and reset prices to at least offset the higher cost of gasoline.... and a little bit more....


----------

